# Ben Fogle teams up with Kenco for Macmillan's Worlds Biggest Coffee Morning



## GolinHarrisUK (Jul 22, 2010)

​
Put a smile on your mug with Kenco and Ben Fogle


​
TV presenter Ben Fogle teams up with Kenco to make Macmillan's


​
World's Biggest Coffee Morning even bigger in 2010

Hi all, I wanted to tell you about a really noteworthy event happening later this year with Kenco and Macmillan Cancer Support. Kenco has proudly announced its partnership with Macmillan Cancer Support's flagship fundraising event - the World's Biggest Coffee Morning, which takes place 24th September 2010. As the official coffee partner of the World's Biggest Coffee Morning, Kenco will be helping Macmillan supporters make a bigger difference with every mug of coffee.

This year, registering for the World's Biggest Coffee Morning means that you could win the opportunity to have TV favourite Ben Fogle serve coffee and cakes at your World's Biggest Coffee Morning gathering in September.

Over two million people are expected to become a part of this year's World's Biggest Coffee Morning and with the help of Kenco and Ben Fogle, the event is expected to raise £8.3million to help Macmillan in its ambition to reach and improve the lives of everyone affected by cancer in the UK.

To help achieve this and to make fundraising events around the country as easy as possible, Kenco is donating 5p directly to Macmillan for every special stickered 200g jar of Kenco Smooth, Rich or Decaff*, as well as providing coffee in every registration pack.

Toby Smart, Brand Manager for Kenco, says, "At Kenco our mission is to make a positive difference with every cup so we're delighted to be able to partner with Macmillan for the World's Biggest Coffee Morning 2010 as it's a natural fit. By providing quality coffee to the thousands of people organising coffee mornings across the country, we're hoping to make it easier for more people to get involved and to add a little bit more flavour to the experience."

Ben Fogle says, "It's an honour to be working alongside Macmillan and Kenco to help raise valuable funds for those affected by cancer. The World's Biggest Coffee Morning is a great chance to have fun and get together with friends, family or colleagues in September. Whatever you do and however you do it, every coffee morning counts".

This year, the World's Biggest Coffee Morning falls on Friday 24 September, but you can hold one whenever is most convenient for you. So get involved, put a smile on your mug and help make a difference!

For more information on how you can register for the World's Biggest Coffee Morning, as well as be in with a chance of having Ben Fogle join your event on 20 September 2010, simply visit http://www.kenco.co.uk http://www.kenco.co.uk> . Here, you will also be able to find some great hints and tips on hosting the perfect coffee morning. Or you can register to take part by calling Macmillan on 0845 070 1316 or visiting http://www.macmillan.org.uk/coffee http://www.macmillan.org.uk/coffee> and quoting 'Kenco'.

Please all try and arrange a coffee morning with your friends and family to support this cause, it would be fantastic to get as many people involved as possible. Post about it on Facebook and Twitter - let's get plenty of coffee mornings going on around the country!

Thanks,


----------

